# Avocado 24 - Bottom Airflow



## Dane (29/10/16)

So, being quite the Avo 24 fan I picked up the new bottom airflow version a few days ago...

Immediately popped in demon killer dual fused claptons (Coming in at between 0.3 - 0.4 ohms, I don't know why but the ohms on the demon killer wire keep jumping around, don't have this problem with geekvape) and started vaping some DIY Cuprian and it tasted good, when that was done I had a go at DIY Rosky Milk and it just tasted odd and had a funky smell. 

Didn't know what to make of it so I thought it was the wick (burnt), so I put new wicks in...same thing, put in new coils, this time geekvape fused claptons and the taste / smell remained odd. I thought maybe it will go away, guess what it didn't even after several attempts at cleaning in soap etc. new coils and so on. Then I went to my trusted advisor...Google...after some research I realised it could be residue (machining oils etc.) giving off that taste.

I proceeded to disassemble the entire tank (every piece including grub screws) and do the following:
- Submerge in Vodka overnight
- Boil in water for 5 mins (not the seals)
- Rinse with distilled water
- Boil once more and rinse for a final time with distilled water

And would you believe, PERFECT flavour!!

Really enjoying the bottom airflow now, super smooth draw and great flavour!! 

Absolutely HATE the wicking holes and filling it with liquid. I am going to have to carry a paper clip with me to remove the wick, fill and put the wick back every time. I tried to just force the liquid down without removing the one wick and it was a disaster! You also need make sure you have enough wick filling those holes else it will leak through your air holes or top when tilting, so no trimming of the wick is needed.

So to summarise what I learnt from this experience:
- Clean the bloody thing properly first!! (I guess this should apply to all new tanks, but I have never had this problem before)
- Use tons of wick
- Have something sharp handy to remove the wick when you need to refill, and trust me you will be refilling often, she's thirsty!

Besides the first few days of agony trying to figure it out and effort to refill I am very happy with it now and think it is a good buy.

Not sure if it was just an isolated issue with mine, but if you are going to get one make sure to do the whole cleaning exercise and save yourself wasting time, coils and juice.

Regards
Dane

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (29/10/16)

Hey dane, having had the same kinda experience before, I washed my Avo bf the first day I got it. my washing liquid of choice is a bit of kleen green and some vinegar followed by a hot water rinse and a 30 minute fresh water soak. I then check the surface of the water and repeat if I see any oily residue.
Also had a bit of a funny taste and narrowed it down to the silicone insert for single coil use.

As for the coil resistance jumping, had the same issue on one of the tanks, I found that it was frying the juice in the tank because the deck worked itsself loose. just make sure to tighten things down well before vaping. that little spring washer will make it seem tight when hand tightening but go that little bit further to ensure its all properly buttoned up.


----------



## Dane (29/10/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Hey dane, having had the same kinda experience before, I washed my Avo bf the first day I got it. my washing liquid of choice is a bit of kleen green and some vinegar followed by a hot water rinse and a 30 minute fresh water soak. I then check the surface of the water and repeat if I see any oily residue.
> Also had a bit of a funny taste and narrowed it down to the silicone insert for single coil use.
> 
> As for the coil resistance jumping, had the same issue on one of the tanks, I found that it was frying the juice in the tank because the deck worked itsself loose. just make sure to tighten things down well before vaping. that little spring washer will make it seem tight when hand tightening but go that little bit further to ensure its all properly buttoned up.


It seems to have settled now and resistance is no longer jumping as much. Didn't do anything different though. It started of at 0.42, and as it cools down it drops to 0.29. But now it's steady at 0.33 - 0.35. Everything is tight so has to be the wire. No issues with geekvape wire though, resistance does not move at all.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Duffie12 (7/11/16)

Same issue with mine, first tank was good, now getting a funky taste so I assume it is machine oil/coolant. I did soak it in hot water when first receiving it but guess it wasn't enough.


----------



## Dane (7/11/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Same issue with mine, first tank was good, now getting a funky taste so I assume it is machine oil/coolant. I did soak it in hot water when first receiving it but guess it wasn't enough.


This tank is annoying me a bit tbh. No smell or anything anymore but after about 2 refills I start getting a funky taste not sure if it's just in my head but I know what the juice is supposed to taste like.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Duffie12 (7/11/16)

Dane said:


> This tank is annoying me a bit tbh. No smell or anything anymore but after about 2 refills I start getting a funky taste not sure if it's just in my head but I know what the juice is supposed to taste like.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I was also wondering if it is in my head but after reading this thread I thought I must be suffering the same problem and that my tank needed a good clean... now I'm second guessing... but either way a good cleaning wont hurt


----------



## Dane (7/11/16)

Duffie12 said:


> I was also wondering if it is in my head but after reading this thread I thought I must be suffering the same problem and that my tank needed a good clean... now I'm second guessing...


Where did you get yours? I get a feeling juice is seeping through the centre post and it just sits there which gives off the taste after a couple of tanks. When I opened up my avo now the center gold plated pin was soaked.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (7/11/16)

I'm just gonna chip in here.

I think the avo 24 bottom airflow is probably one of the biggest flops of a tank.

A very disappointing product from greek vape. 

The quality is not up to scratch.

The juice flow control thing is pointless.

And the lack of a fill port is such a fail.

It's as if they've gone backwards.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dane (7/11/16)

Yiannaki said:


> I'm just gonna chip in here.
> 
> I think the avo 24 bottom airflow is probably one of the biggest flops of a tank.
> 
> ...


Agreed. 

I inserted one of the spare o-rings now below the top insulator, so will see if it makes a difference. Also trying a single coil, flavour is quite good but the real test is after a few refills. Also the ceramic insert does not line up with the post...







Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar (8/2/17)

Any further thoughts on the Avo 24 BA?


----------



## Yiannaki (8/2/17)

Polar said:


> Any further thoughts on the Avo 24 BA?



Unless you plan to use it exclusively at your desk, and you don't want to lift cotton out to fill it, don't buy it  

You're better off buying the OG Avo 24 or the Limitless Plus RDTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------

